# Nissan Altima:2015:Power steering oil leak



## shaguntaware (May 29, 2016)

Hi All,

I am owning a Nissan Altima 2015, i got a used one so without warranty. 
I observed there was oil leak under front right side of the car in my parking. I diagnosed it and found out it was my power steering oil leak.

I took it to the mechanic and without any much diagnosis he concluded it was a power steering pump failure and it needs to be replaced.. which was going to cost me a bomb.. knowing such tactics of the mechanics to swindle money.. i just got the oil filled and took it for a second opinion.. and the other guy he concluded and showed it to me properly that the oil container i.e. the reservoir was worked upon earlier and had patch work done to close the leak and there was oil around that. 

But the oil leak is very negligible in one week only very little of it comes out.. so am jusst refilling it and driving.. no issues in driving or steering.. 

NOTE: no issues in power steering its pretty smooth.. i cannot find out any noticeable sound from the power steering pump (which mechanic said there was a little sound that it was making. ) .


so people from this group any and absolutely any advice on this front


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The 2013 and newer Altima's use an electric/hydraulic power steering pump which does not use a separate reservoir; the filler cap screws directly into the pump. Its possible that there might be a crack in the pump casting that was patched or maybe the filler cap itself has a crack. To replace that pump is very expensive. Just keep an eye on the fluid level. In any case, when filling the power steering with fluid, be sure to use E-PSF or equivalent fluid, NOT Dexron.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Here's a diagram of the pump so you can see what rogoman is talking about:

2015 Nissan Altima Sedan Power Steering Pump - NissanPartsDeal.com


----------

